

Self-Publishing Your Own Book is the New Business Card - jaltucher
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/?p=4925

======
dalke
I so totally don't believe that. The author says he published five books
through traditional publishers and had a "weekly column in The Financial
Times", so it's basically impossible to say if self-publishing is good for you
if you don't already have that background.

Or, consider the proffered scenario: 'Then when you meet someone and they ask
for your business card, how cool will it be when you can say, "here, take my
book instead."'

Not cool at all. My uncle was like that. He wrote a book and tried to get
anyone else to read it. I couldn't get past the first few pages. It's like
going around to everyone saying "read my blog - I'm so insightful!"

